# I book vs goodreader



## MacJov (31 Mars 2011)

Bonjour

J'ai besoin de transférer pas mal de fichiers pdf que j'utilise pour mon travail et autre. Quelle différence existe t il entre I books et goodreader ? J'aimerais avoir plusieurs bibliothèques suivant les thèmes et organiser mes fichiers. J'ai essayé de transférer des fichiers sur le I pad I tunes et il sont rangés dans la bibliothèque I tunes qui est très belles. Par contre il est difficile de retrouver les titres car ils ne sont pas affichés ? Seul les couvertures permettent de faire la différence. C'est bien pour un livre mais pour un fichier ??
Merci d'avance pour les conseils


----------



## Gwen (3 Avril 2011)

Pour les livres, iBook est en effet très bien. Mais pour la gestion de documents, GoodReader est largement supérieur.

Je l'utilise personnellement pour les documents du bureau. Que ce soit les PDF ou les fichiers texte (Word, page ou autres). L'avantage étant de pouvoir créer des dossiers et surtout directement sur l'iPad déplacer un fichier d'en emplacement a un autre.


----------



## MacJov (4 Avril 2011)

Bonjour

Merci pour la réponse. Effectivement j'ai essayé j'ai essayé goodreader, rien à voir avec I books. beaucoup plus pratique.


----------

